# I've been remiss...



## xyxoxy (Oct 20, 2009)

I have been enjoying the work so many others here do but have been bad about posting my own pics... So to help remedy that here are a few things I've done in the past couple of months. A couple have been posted elsewhere but I'm proud of them.

Hope you like them...

"Watermelon Nights" with Poppy Seed exfoliant






"Enchanted Apples" 
(Spiced Apple FO with shredded CP and a mica stamp)





"Blooberry Thrill"





"Playa Cozumel"
(Coconut Lime Verbena FO)





And my first salt bar that I just made and cut yesterday.
Scented with a blend of Lemongrass Sage FO and Tea Tree EO
I'm thinking of calling it "Lemon Tree Assault Bar"


----------



## Milla (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow!  They are all amazing!  I love how you do your swirls!  The watermelon one is so pretty.  I love that color.  The brown soap and green soap swirls are perfect.


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 20, 2009)

Beautiful!
The pink watermelon poppy seed is such a beautiful colour, what did you use to colour it?
And the swirls in that circle one...WOW!!
And your salt/assault bar, that's great, and the scent blend sounds amazing. My skin gets really oily and can get quite congested in the summer (heat plus high humidity) and I find that a salt bar works wonders, I might have to steal your idea of tea tree oil in it, that may make it even more effective for me!!
Geez we have some great soapers here!!


----------



## Manda (Oct 20, 2009)

:shock:  I think I'm in love...
The swirl and colour in the "Playa Cozumel" soap are so beautiful!!

The watermelon one is also a gorgeous colour.

Your soap rocks


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 20, 2009)

very nice..i love the swirls...


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone... I love trying different effects... especially the swirls. Not quite so simple when pouring into a tube 

The Watermelon soap was colored with Pink Ultramarine Oxide that I got from BB and I think I added a few drops of red geltone colorant just to get a redder pink. Also I prevented gel which affects the final color.


----------



## Saltysteele (Oct 20, 2009)

holy crap, batman!  i love those!  that watermelon has an AWESOME color!!


----------



## nup (Oct 20, 2009)

*gasp*
They're all perfect!
I'm so jealous right now.


----------



## alwaysme07 (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are pretty soaps.


----------



## Woodi (Oct 21, 2009)

So, you are not only a fabulous soap concoctor (is that a word?) but also a photographer exceptionelle!

I love the look of the blooberry one (reminds me of a natural forest) and the lemongrass salt bar is so attractive. If I saw you at a sale table, I'd grab one of each of your soaps above. Very appealing!

Let us know how you like using a salt bar. Mine never had any lather except for the very first usage.....felt like washing with a stone.


----------



## honor435 (Oct 21, 2009)

awesome!!!love them all.


----------



## xyxoxy (Oct 21, 2009)

Woodi said:
			
		

> So, you are not only a fabulous soap concoctor (is that a word?) but also a photographer exceptionelle!
> 
> I love the look of the blooberry one (reminds me of a natural forest) and the lemongrass salt bar is so attractive. If I saw you at a sale table, I'd grab one of each of your soaps above. Very appealing!
> 
> Let us know how you like using a salt bar. Mine never had any lather except for the very first usage.....felt like washing with a stone.



You are so nice to me  Probably more than I deserve but I'll take it.
I still think I need to work on my photography skills. I was reading another thread about building a light box so that's my next project.

I recently received a salt bar in a swap on another forum and it was wonderful... lots of lather. I'm not sure if mine will be as good since I made up my own recipe... but it sure smells good.


----------



## dopersoaper (Oct 21, 2009)

love the swirls


----------



## MsDee (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful Soap!


----------



## Gramma Judy (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dcornett (May 20, 2010)

"Playa Cozumel"
(Coconut Lime Verbena FO)





I was wondering how this fragrance held up, I'd love to try a coconut lime verbena, but I'm kind of weary of using coconut in CP now after reading a few posts about it. Did it work well for you?


----------



## NancyRogers (May 21, 2010)

Very pretty!  I really love that mica stamp idea.  May have to try it on some of my gift soaps.


----------



## xyxoxy (May 21, 2010)

The coconut lime verbena FO held up really well and it's a favorite of many people who have used it. That said... despite the name I don't really smell any coconut in it even out of the bottle. I think that's just a name that Bath & Body Works gave it and several suppliers copied it.


----------



## dcornett (May 21, 2010)

Thanks! I feel like such a dork asking soo many questions, but I've spent so much on fo that were definetly second rate, and I'm just trying to make sure this time around. I did fianally get up the nerve to order this scent and blackraspberry vanilla from peak...I can't wait to get them. I'm still in the process of gathering information an a bunch I'd like to order from soapsupplies next.


----------



## xyxoxy (May 21, 2010)

Don't feel bad... most of us have a cabinet full of FO's that sounded wonderful but never made it into soap for one reason or another. I've been going through making 2# batches to use up a lot of those 2-4oz. samples that weren't quite what I expected (but weren't bad enough to toss). Someone will like them and it's good practice.

There are lots of opinions about who has the best FO's.
I got this one from Southern Soapers and then again from WSP and liked them both very much.

I now generally buy FO's from WSP, Brambleberry, or SGS and have not been disappointed so far as I have with some other vendors.

One thing I've learned is that most of those "bargain" FO's are no bargain... tempting as they may be.


----------



## MsDee (May 21, 2010)

Very Pretty Soap Pics!!!!


----------

